# Newest Member of DA - Murrieta Surf



## cookiesncream (Jan 26, 2017)

Newest Member of DA - Murrieta Surf

https://app.flashissue.com/newsletters/641b55fce7dd5c40802922fc904967381e6944cb


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 28, 2017)

cookiesncream said:


> Newest Member of DA - Murrieta Surf
> 
> https://app.flashissue.com/newsletters/641b55fce7dd5c40802922fc904967381e6944cb


I wll assume MS just falls into the family of the parent club.


----------



## cookiesncream (Jan 28, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I wll assume MS just falls into the family of the parent club.


Murrieta Surf will have their own DA starting this year with only 2006 boys.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 28, 2017)

cookiesncream said:


> Murrieta Surf will have their own DA starting this year with only 2006 boys.


Then DA just watered down the brand big time.


----------

